# Custom tank manufacturer?



## foxfish (10 Nov 2011)

I am looking for a quote for a made to measure tank, anyone have any suggestions as to a good manufacturer.
I have tried Google without much luck!


----------



## George Farmer (10 Nov 2011)

I've used Coral Aquarium Cabinets a couple of times now for clients and they're good value. The silicon work isn't as tidy as some, so consider elsewhere if you're a silicon spotter.

A friend recently used ND Aquatics and was impressed with the quality and value.


----------



## Alastair (10 Nov 2011)

I've heard of people using poseidans palace too.


----------



## foxfish (10 Nov 2011)

Thanks I will see if I can get some results... I have had a quote from my locale glass suppler for the glass required to build a 900 x 600 x 400mm high tank = £169.08 just for the cut 10mm glass without edge polishing!


----------



## George Farmer (10 Nov 2011)

Lovely dimensions!

Good luck with more quotes.


----------



## chrisjj (10 Nov 2011)

Maidenhead Aquatics do custom built aquariums - I got an opti-glass one from there & am happy with it.

Aquariums ltd UK do them too - good reviews, but have heard of people waiting a while for delivery - nice shop though.

http://www.aquariums.ltd.uk/fishfinatics.asp


----------



## foxfish (10 Nov 2011)

I have emailed for a few quotes but it might be expensive for me as I live in the channel islands & P+P can be a killer!


----------



## Alastair (10 Nov 2011)

I'll swap locations with you then fox fish ha ha.


----------



## foxfish (10 Nov 2011)

Well we quite often go to Trafford center if they are offering a good price flight around this time of year but I can never understand anyone   It is said that Guernsey folk don't have a distinguishable accent but Jersey folk sound South African!


----------



## matador1982 (11 Nov 2011)

Have a try with 'Seabray' they'll make any tank to fit your needs seen some lovely pedestal type cabinets from them recently as well. I'll be honest their website doesn't best display their work so don't be put off by this.


----------



## idris (12 Nov 2011)

chrisjj said:
			
		

> Maidenhead Aquatics do custom built aquariums - I got an opti-glass one from there & am happy with it.


I think MA get them built by other companies so you can probably get the same tankade by the same people cheaper. 

I got mine made by ND Aquatics and am very happy with it. They do stands as well, though I got a local chippie to make mine so it matched the kitchen units. 
From memory, my tank (which is a bit bigger than yours and 12mm glass) cost somewhere around £220 ... But don't quote me on that.


----------



## foxfish (18 Nov 2011)

Well in the end I have ordered the 10mm glass & I will build the tank myself.
I have asked for the glass to have the edges aressed (not sure about the spelling) this means the edges are smoothed & beveled but not polished.
Aressed = £1 mt, polished = £9.75 mt.
I have also requested a 200 x 25mm notch cut out of the rear panel to allow for an overflow for a sump.
The glass will be ready on Tuesday & cost £176.08


----------



## Robbowal (27 Nov 2011)

idris said:
			
		

> chrisjj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In and around the london area i think it is seashell aquariums that make tanks for MA.
I have not been able to find a website for them though.


----------



## jacko32 (27 Nov 2011)

NDaquatics are excellent i have 2 tanks from them a 100gallon and a 25gallon and the quality and customer service is fantastic.


----------

